# Tango :)



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Michelle x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Looks very contented lying there


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Tell Tango get out of bed!!!! such a Lazy cat:001_tt1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  great name to


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely kitty :001_wub: I like the bling heart on his collar too


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I love Tango. Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys . he sleeps all day lol. he is very lazy x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Tango looks gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his lovely!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Why did you call him Tango? :idea: :lol:

He's beautiful, I LOVE his collar charm

Em
xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

He is very handsome!  and scrummy!


----------

